# I need back up



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

went to a house today in a very bad neighborhood.
we pulled up to the front of the house at aobut 1.30, down the street about 3 houses on the other side I watch two drug deals go down before I even get out of the truck...
probably 20 cars came and went while we were parked there....

I tell my helper ..to sit and guard the truck while I 
case the troubles in the house....

I knock on the door and 3 mexicans answer the door, nice people in the wrong, wrong neighborhood... I go in and get down in the crawal space to find a leak...

I check out all their problems and I get frantic a call on the phone from my helper in the truck..
he says that the people down the street are giving him evil looks and they are acting pretty menaceing... they must think we are undercover police..

I bid the job high and still got the work....so I 
go back tomorrow...maybe 30 minutes worth of work


two trucks 4 people ...
(one to just watch the trucks) and my 9mm.
pulling up in force at 9 am, 

I hope that they are all still sleeping..


this job builds character...:laughing:.



..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I worked in a war zone. But in my opinion you guys that run service calls in some parts of these cities are in twice the danger , if not more..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So glad the city in live in is far from what you have there. all areas here are/or seem safe places.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*had one fellow missing last year*

a furnace man and his truck came up missing
last year on the west side of our city ....

he never came home to his family that night..a very sad thing....wife and two sons....

they had his picture in the paper and they never found him or his truck.....

It makes me wonder if a 13round clip is enough..


its not a job, its an adventure.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

12 ga shotguns make a bold statement.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i always packing, always. i also keep a .357 in the glove box of my truck. i live about 80 miles north of you off of meridian st + 5 miles west. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

pft

You aint seen/done nothing until you pick a fight in the ghetto when they try an stiff ya. Now that's rush.

And no, I wouldn't go into that situation (knowing before hand) with less than 2 firearms and plenty of mags.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

i Love Small
town Living!​


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I left Dallas 25 yrs. ago. Where I lived was no place to raise a family..:thumbup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I had a wake up call one summer night in Dallas. Near downtown, corner of Martin Luther King blvd & Malcom X blvd....never again without posee and scatter gun.:yes:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Be carefull tomorrow Mark. My thinking on those situations now is ; if a call is in a unfriendy area go with force or don't go at all.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

But when the whole freekin' hood is packing. you are going to go down like Custer...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Your going to make people afraid to come to little ole Indiana.:thumbup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> But when the whole freekin' hood is packing. you are going to go down like Custer...


 
tHAT'S WHY i CHOOSE TO STAY AWAY AND LIVE TO PLUMB ANOTHER DAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

para1 said:


> tHAT'S WHY i CHOOSE TO STAY AWAY AND LIVE TO PLUMB ANOTHER DAY.:thumbsup:


When we left Dallas we lived at Gaston Ave @ Munger Ave. It was fine when I didn't have anything to live for. But when I got married I had to get my wife and step-daughter out of the hood. Half the guys I ran with are dead. And not by natural causes. My kids still call me OG. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

a 9mm on the bad side? pssh, you're out gunned already. go get you a couple ar's with about 10- 30 rd clips and a **** load of ammo for your helper, one in each hand. Then tell us tomorrow how well it went for ya.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

:gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie:*He went to bed early, preparation is the best part.*:gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie:​


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> :gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie:*He went to bed early, preparation is the best part.*:gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie:​


or he left town with his tail tucked between his legs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Early morning is the best time for ghetto work...

The bad guys stay up late and don't get up early...

One of my recent jobs in the ghetto was replacing some pipes that caught bullets...:laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*jeff cooper*

was once asked what the 3 best self defense calibers were. his answer was hit the target, hit target, hit the target. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> was once asked what the 3 best self defense calibers were. his answer was hit the target, hit target, hit the target. breid..............:rockon:


I like the .45 ACP coming in with about 500 ft lbs. of whumpin...

The aim is not a problem...:thumbup:

I just dislike small calibers that make people angry without stopping them...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

i had the exact opposite thing happen. i got called to a midnight call in portsmouth, va. when i pull up, the some guys next door at the street and they walk up to me and ask what i'm doing. hate to sterotype but if i had to, i thought i was going to scrap right then. but one guy asks who i am, i'm the plumber. he says, no worries, we'll make sure no one touches your truck. when i came out, they all were hanging around the truck just bs'ing, one guy even handed me my ladder. no problems, no worries. maybe i got lucky but i haven't had a big problem with people, even with the drunk military bars overseas. guess i am lucky.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I won't go into a bad area unless it's between 6-10 AM. Like Redwood said, morning is best. Also I try to have less than $100 on me. I would rather give them a 100 bucks and not get into a gun fight.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I like the .45 ACP coming in with about 500 ft lbs. of whumpin...
> 
> The aim is not a problem...:thumbup:
> 
> I just dislike small calibers that make people angry without stopping them...


 Ah, the timeless .45 ACP. Still has the record for most one-shot stops.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Ah, the timeless .45 ACP. Still has the record for most one-shot stops.:thumbsup:


My favorite also.. Kimber CDP II .45 ACP


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I worked in places where I carried my G30. Every time someone went out to get something, I stood watch at a window


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Bill said:


> I worked in places where I carried my G30. Every time someone went out to get something, I stood watch at a window


 
That had to be fun...even firing off warning shots just to speed the feet up of our employees.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*called chico to set the appointment*

I called the mexican guy and we are on for 8.30 in the morning... I got my 9, 
I got my 22. bobcat..


I got a WW2 Nazi P38 I might want to break in tomorrow....



actually the crack house down the street is 
run by black guys..... very freindly fellows....

it amazed me to watch some fairley decent looking ladies get out of some nice cars and just walk in there like it was a beauty shop or something:blink: 
They will sell their souls and their bodies for a hit.. I guess.....:blink:

the mexican guy was actually pretty clean cut with a cute little baby and wife in the home... 
I felt safe inside the home with them...
It was my helper that was freaking out....:laughing::laughing:

the Mexican guy does not realize that he is not in Kansas anymore........

he really, really needs to move on..



on a side note... 
DUNBAR you got to do something about that AVATAR


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> i had the exact opposite thing happen. i got called to a midnight call in portsmouth, va. when i pull up, the some guys next door at the street and they walk up to me and ask what i'm doing. hate to sterotype but if i had to, i thought i was going to scrap right then. but one guy asks who i am, i'm the plumber. he says, no worries, we'll make sure no one touches your truck. when i came out, they all were hanging around the truck just bs'ing, one guy even handed me my ladder. no problems, no worries. maybe i got lucky but i haven't had a big problem with people, even with the drunk military bars overseas. guess i am lucky.


Same Here! Big job in Chicago, some of our stuff was stolen in broad daylight, boss says we are not finishing the job! He gets a call from the general who has a "guy" for us.. I go out there and meet "Joe" He asks me what was stolen? I give him a description, two hours later he brings me everything plus a few extra things! I told him some of the stuff wasn't ours, he said don't worry about it... He gave me his number and said if anything ever came up missing or someone was around that made me feel uncomfortable to call.... After that the job was a piece of cake!! :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

BTP... sounds like typical chicago business.... hire a few thugs to do the job for you... chicago business and politics... but I won't go there...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*all quiet on the western front*

we got out alive... another mission completed with no problems
$600...

of course my helper called in sick today:furious:

I sort of figured on that,,, 
but it was pretty quiet up there at 9 in the morning...


Also, it turns out the crack house serves as a neighborhood DAY CARE
as people were takeing their kids into the house......  

all the drug dealing was going on out front at the street.....


I have heard that the un-spoken rule is you dont deal drugs
within 50 feet of a day care??? Isnt that right?/
---------------------------------------------------------------------



*thank god for Shark Bite fittings...*
I was into and out of that muddy crawl space in about 20 minutes....
and it looks good from my house..

all other problems upstiars fixed fast...

new laundry trap, 
and a "new bone delta lavatory faucet" I have 
been kicking around for the last 13 years..
I finally found a home for it....




we were gone by 10.30 but the natives must have 
gotten up early today.....or they knew we were comming
..they were watching us like buzzards....


had a couple of them drive by on bikes acting 
like they were shooting at each other.

I had my dad watch the trucks from the house
and I had my 22 on me......

its all in good fun.....real nice.........:laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i'd like to have a .50 bmg with me. but it's really tough to work with. you know it ain't what you want, it's what you got. am i to believe that you guys are packing .45 acps? holstered or pocketed? run what you brung. breid..........:rockon:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

BarakThePlumber said:


> Same Here! Big job in Chicago, some of our stuff was stolen in broad daylight, boss says we are not finishing the job! He gets a call from the general who has a "guy" for us.. I go out there and meet "Joe" He asks me what was stolen? I give him a description, two hours later he brings me everything plus a few extra things! I told him some of the stuff wasn't ours, he said don't worry about it... He gave me his number and said if anything ever came up missing or someone was around that made me feel uncomfortable to call.... After that the job was a piece of cake!! :thumbup:


i vaugley remember about 10 years ago hearing the same type of story from a builder,hmmmm.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I am gonna call in an air strike...*

now that I am away from there I am 
gonna wait about a week and then pass 
this location onto the local swat team .....


they always appreciate and like the practice:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> now that I am away from there I am
> gonna wait about a week and then pass
> this location onto the local swat team .....
> 
> ...


 

My cousin runs the swat team in indy.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its a small world...*

Dunbar...
I cant think of a better thanks giving present
to those guys than your cousin bashing in the front door...:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

He loves it. HUGE adrenalin rush. 


There will always be bad guys...a never ending struggle that will never end.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not a gun guy but am in no way anti gun or anti self defense. But not really being a gun guy maybe someone can straighten me out. It always seemed to me that if we were talking about putting a man on the ground before he took another step, that what would be best would be large caliber, low velocity. Why do you want any of the energy of the projectile to leave his body, let him absorb it all? On the other hand I've heard others say things in support of smaller caliber, higher velocity projectiles to the effect that they make a small hole on the front side but leave like a grape fruit on the back side.

It seems to me that large caliber, low velocity hits like a sledge hammer but smaller caliber, high velocity would maybe cause him to bleed out faster. The question is though, which one puts him on the ground right now? I'm not sure I want to wait for him to bleed out however fast that might be.

I've been thinking of making a purchase with the primary purpose of close quarters self defense (I don't know no jujitsu :shuriken. So which is better?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

357 magnum or a 45. to start! 44 magnum would do it also.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I've been thinking of making a purchase with the primary purpose of close quarters self defense


Sawed off shotgun is ideal for this. Just point and shoot. Target is gone.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

service guy said:


> Sawed off shotgun is ideal for this. Just point and shoot. Target is gone.


Yeah, I knew someone would say this but I'm pretty sure that weapon is not legal in my state and besides it's not really very easy to carry around.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Yeah, I knew someone would say this but I'm pretty sure that weapon is not legal in my state and besides it's not really very easy to carry around.


 Must have an 18" barrel or it requires a permit.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm still not going to the hood after 2:00 p.m. with anything less than an Abrhams :tank:.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have made some wrong turns in Chicago and have been very out of place. Whoever says Chicago is easy to get around because it's laid out in a grid is full of ****e. There are all kinds of one ways and dead ends. I have been known to pull a u turn and haul ass the wrong way down a oneway street to get the heck out of some pretty ugly streets.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I have made some wrong turns in Chicago and have been very out of place. Whoever says Chicago is easy to get around because it's laid out in a grid is full of ****e. There are all kinds of one ways and dead ends. I have been known to pull a u turn and haul ass the wrong way down a oneway street to get the heck out of some pretty ugly streets.


I don't work or live near the 'hood but that is one selling point for my gps.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*anything with a hollow point*



smellslike$tome said:


> I'm not a gun guy but am in no way anti gun or anti self defense. But not really being a gun guy maybe someone can straighten me out. It always seemed to me that if we were talking about putting a man on the ground before he took another step, that what would be best would be large caliber, low velocity. Why do you want any of the energy of the projectile to leave his body, let him absorb it all? On the other hand I've heard others say things in support of smaller caliber, higher velocity projectiles to the effect that they make a small hole on the front side but leave like a grape fruit on the back side.
> 
> It seems to me that large caliber, low velocity hits like a sledge hammer but smaller caliber, high velocity would maybe cause him to bleed out faster. The question is though, which one puts him on the ground right now? I'm not sure I want to wait for him to bleed out however fast that might be.
> 
> I've been thinking of making a purchase with the primary purpose of close quarters self defense (I don't know no jujitsu :shuriken. So which is better?


 
Dragging some cannon around all day can get pretty heavy after a while,,your pants begin to almost fall off you from the weight of the gun...,,

I have a 22 Beretta SS bobcat that fits real nice in my hip pocket without being seen, with 22 hollow point stingers
it works fine for my needs....

also a nickle plated 9 in the truck for those more intence moments when you want it to be seen by all those around you ...have the black holster with the clip that snaps onto my belt...

it really does wards off evil spirits....

I go out and do a lot of home winterizations all over town and their is nothing like the rush of being down in a dark basement draining the heater and someone comes in the front door.......
.gentle footsteps upstairs,,,, thats not a good feeling..... 



I dont care what caliber it is as long as you use the hollow points and it is SS or nickle plated so it is shiney and can be seen well:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> On the other hand I've heard others say things in support of smaller caliber, higher velocity projectiles to the effect that they make a small hole on the front side but leave like a grape fruit on the back side.


the m16 made this theory famous for this but for different reasons. when the AR15(prior m16) was designed in vietnam, the thought was that if you shoot 1 enemy with a small caliber , 2 more have to render first aid. that means by shooting 1 guy, you actually take 3 out the fight. makes sense to a degree. but to actually stop someone, you want big caliber, who cares about velocity. the 1911 colt was a famous sidearm because of this. you could shoot someone in the shoulder and they would go down. 

MM is right about the small gun, the useful one is the one you have on you. and for the rest of the armchair commandos who talk about killing people...you're giving me a good laugh tonight. thanks


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Won't Be Coming Home From Work*

This gas fitter wasn't so lucky.

http://www.nowpublic.com/crime/ed-s...g-murdered-indo-canadians-surrey-b-c-killings


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Agreeing on the perfect caliber would be like pex vs copper. For me, I like auto-loaders .40, 357 sig, .45 acp and no smaller than .380 for back-up with the most vicious bullet I can get. .45 Black Talon. .40-.357 sig Corbon or gold Dot. .380 Performance plus, pre-fragmented.

We went to a cust. home to do work. The HOs Wimeriner ran under the truck, bump-bump. The HO starts screaming, the dog is mortaly wounded. (I felt bad) The HO ask if we would put the dog out of its misery. I said "Yes mam" I was already kneeling down by the dog and reached into my boot and retrieved a Keltec 380 with the PP round in it. I shot the dog behind the ear point blank.The HO freeks. "I meant after I went in the house" OPPS! my bad. It needed to be done quickly. The round put a hole the size of a baseball going in and nothing coming out.Dug a hole in Iron ore to bury the dog. She never called back? :blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Agreeing on the perfect caliber would be like pex vs copper. For me, I like auto-loaders .40, 357 sig, .45 acp and no smaller than .380 for back-up with the most vicious bullet I can get. .45 Black Talon. .40-.357 sig Carbon or gold Dot. .380 Performance plus, pre-fragmented.
> 
> We went to a cust. home to do work. The HOs Wimeriner ran under the truck, bump-bump. The HO starts screaming, the dog is mortaly wounded. (I felt bad) The HO ask if we would put the dog out of its misery. I said "Yes mam" I was already kneeling down by the dog and reached into my boot and retrieved a Keltec 380 with the PP round in it. I shot the dog behind the ear point blank.The HO freeks. "I meant after I went in the house" OPPS! my bad. It needed to be done quickly. The round put a hole the size of a baseball going in and nothing coming out.Dug a hole in Iron ore to bury the dog. She never called back? :blink:


 Sounds like a scene out of Goodfellas...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

My ex father-in-laws best friend stopped a guy with a fishing filet knife in Ft walton beach,FL. The guy was very skilled in karate and was bult like a **** brickhouse and was crazy....he threw gas all over thir boat and said he was going to blow it up then backed his friend into a corner beside the store doing karate......the friend pulled a filet knife off his belt and told the guy .."dont come any closer" The karate guy lunged forward and the friend jabbed the knife and ripped upwards....the guys insides fell out on the ground. It happened about 12-14 years ago.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Agreeing on the perfect caliber would be like pex vs copper. For me, I like auto-loaders .40, 357 sig, .45 acp and no smaller than .380 for back-up with the most vicious bullet I can get. .45 Black Talon. .40-.357 sig Carbon or gold Dot. .380 Performance plus, pre-fragmented.
> 
> We went to a cust. home to do work. The HOs Wimeriner ran under the truck, bump-bump. The HO starts screaming, the dog is mortaly wounded. (I felt bad) The HO ask if we would put the dog out of its misery. I said "Yes mam" I was already kneeling down by the dog and reached into my boot and retrieved a Keltec 380 with the PP round in it. I shot the dog behind the ear point blank.The HO freeks. "I meant after I went in the house" OPPS! my bad. It needed to be done quickly. The round put a hole the size of a baseball going in and nothing coming out.Dug a hole in Iron ore to bury the dog. She never called back? :blink:


 Hope ya got paid.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Hope ya got paid.


Whatever happens, I'm going to get paid. Burial services and all..:yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How the heck do you work with a 380 in your boot?



slickrick said:


> Agreeing on the perfect caliber would be like pex vs copper. For me, I like auto-loaders .40, 357 sig, .45 acp and no smaller than .380 for back-up with the most vicious bullet I can get. .45 Black Talon. .40-.357 sig Carbon or gold Dot. .380 Performance plus, pre-fragmented.
> 
> We went to a cust. home to do work. The HOs Wimeriner ran under the truck, bump-bump. The HO starts screaming, the dog is mortaly wounded. (I felt bad) The HO ask if we would put the dog out of its misery. I said "Yes mam" I was already kneeling down by the dog and reached into my boot and retrieved a Keltec 380 with the PP round in it. I shot the dog behind the ear point blank.The HO freeks. "I meant after I went in the house" OPPS! my bad. It needed to be done quickly. The round put a hole the size of a baseball going in and nothing coming out.Dug a hole in Iron ore to bury the dog. She never called back? :blink:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*The best caliber weapon...*

I like my small 22 SS Baretta Bobcat, 
I have accidentelly had it on me in my back
pocket without knowing it a number of times
and carried it into places I probably should not have....

The best caliber weapon is the one 
*you have on you* *when you need it*

 its NOT the one that is gonig to knock them into next year packed behind your seat..in the truck

DUNBAR
I told the cops :thumbup: about that place today....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> How the heck do you work with a 380 in your boot?


I added the spring clip to the side of the Keltecs. It hangs inside the top of my pull on boots. I have been doing it so long I don't even know it's there. Dont leave home without it..:yes:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, my interest is really not for defense out in the field. I can't conceive of a situation where I would be comfortable taking a weapon into a customer's house and I would absolutely forbid anyone that worked for me to be armed while in one of my trucks. I may have total confidence that I would never carry into a customer's home but I can't possibly predict what an employee might do.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Yeah, my interest is really not for defense out in the field. I can't conceive of a situation where I would be comfortable taking a weapon into a customer's house and I would absolutely forbid anyone that worked for me to be armed while in one of my trucks. I may have total confidence that I would never carry into a customer's home but I can't possibly predict what an employee might do.


It was in the customer's apartment building that the unfortunate Mr. Schellenberg was gunned down, along with one other innocent bystander. Had Mr. Schellenberg been armed he may have had at least a fighting chance.
The chances of a situation like this occurring are fairly slim, but it is proven not impossible.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Regulator said:


> It was in the customer's apartment building that the unfortunate Mr. Schellenberg was gunned down, along with one other innocent bystander. Had Mr. Schellenberg been armed he may have had at least a fighting chance.
> The chances of a situation like this occurring are fairly slim, but it is proven not impossible.


I do understand but I'm betting Mr. Schellenberg realized where he was. My read of the story suggests to me that he went somewhere I would not.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I do not do any apartment work of any type not for safety reasons as much as financial reasons.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Regulator said:


> It was in the customer's apartment building that the unfortunate Mr. Schellenberg was gunned down, along with one other innocent bystander. Had Mr. Schellenberg been armed he may have had at least a fighting chance.
> The chances of a situation like this occurring are fairly slim, but it is proven not impossible.


IMO It is legal for me to carry. Better to have and not need than to need and not have.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Sounds like a scene out of Goodfellas...


In Texas it would be "A scene out of Good Ol Boys"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*going out in force tomorrow*

got another section 8 welfare hell hole in the worst part of town that will need to be re-piped tomorrow... 

Calling in the extra part time troops for a commando type raid.... 
getting there at 8, gonna re-pipe this dump with wirsbo pex pipe and probably shark bites...

YES..shark bites because they are fast
and you dont have to turn on an air compressor which might wake up the natives still asleeping....the less vibration and humming they hear the more chance we wont wake them up before noon:yes::laughing:

3 guys going, me and journeyman and a apprentice...and my trusty 9mm and 22... 

I think we have all the 
fittings and bases covered for a lighting fast assault..
new 40 gallon heater down in a cellar hole ... new pex from the meter ..... 

 I would not wash my dog in the bathtub at this dump


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Should have it re-piped in about 3 hours? :blink:

Gotta ask though, I assume if your doing the work, you are getting paid?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Indie said:


> Should have it re-piped in about 3 hours? :blink:
> 
> Gotta ask though, I assume if your doing the work, you are getting paid?


indy come on now..... that is a stuipd question... 

No, its a habitat for humanity house......:laughing:
I am going up there just for the excersize and my health....
I am helping my fellow man at thanks-giving . 
He aint a crack head......, he is my brother :laughing: 

Also..... No copper pipe or solder will be sacrafised in the 
construction of this home........ cause it will probably 
get legs and walk off...



I might pull my pants down to my knees to
fit in. if we are still there past noon....
:laughing:


actually... they called me on monday to tell me 
that they had leased the place and the people were 
moving in before thanksgiving... I went there to find 
the place stripped ....The furnace man just got the heat 
on today.... and the power is on today too...

 so they are paying dearly to get me
in there tomorrow.....


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

This thread really hits home.
I did a repipe last week in the hood and wished I hadn't agreed when I pulled up. Bad area to say the least. Had the helper checking the truck every 5 minutes. 

Yesterday I looked at a 4 family a block over that needs a complete replumb. The homeys already started demo. Not an ounce of copper in the place. GC told me he'd have someone there just to watch the trucks!:thumbup:
It'll go in January, hopefully too cold for the thugs...
Definately going to take some firepower with us.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I might pull my pants down to my knees to
> fit in. if we are still there past noon....
> :laughing:


Don't froget when you are driving, drive slow and play very loud rap music also drive with your wrist ontop of the wheel and lean back in the seat. Just a few tips :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i am 29 years old so ya you have a couple of bulls trying to pick up ther horn towards me. Exspecially the rascals, but i use to hang with a bad crowd growing up i steered straight i shot for the moon hoping to make it and my buddies shot for the gutter and made it. So those lil rascils start **** more likely i have an old buddy around the same area they look up to so now they cool. I member this one time this guy i used to butt heads with was trying to start shiot on a job i was on. Yelling at me from across the street and shiot. so i waited for the customer to go back inside i walked across the street and told him he kept f in with that i promise i would be the last face he saw alive. I told him i dont bang no more but you keep f in up you gonna bring back the getto in me and that he would regret the day he saw me again. His wife knew me from back in the day she dragged his ass back into their house you could here them arguring for an hour i finished the job guy comes out gives me a busch beer and says we cool. lol Nothing like working in the old hood btw i have my concielment liscens never carry in my work truck or on me when i am work. Alot of people dont like guns exspecially in their homes i wouldnt want to disrespect no one.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Intense thread. Apart from bashing a few drywallers in the teeth over the years, the biggest threat I ever face is trippin' over my own two feet.


----------



## Mr Jay (Nov 10, 2011)

I work in Baltimore! Seriously some parts of "Charm City" are worse than any I have ever been in anywhere in the US. There are some areas of the city that I just won't service. Especially after dark. It's just not happening. Over the years I've had trucks jacked at gunpoint in the middle of the day and found hours later in a nearby alley stripped of everything. I think it's best sometimes to let an occasional job in a bad area go by and live to plumb another day (in another area). There are certain zip codes I will not service regardless.


----------



## Mr Jay (Nov 10, 2011)

I work in Baltimore! Seriously some parts of "Charm City" are worse than any I have ever been in anywhere in the US. There are some areas of the city that I just won't service. Especially after dark. It's just not happening. Over the years I've had trucks jacked at gunpoint in the middle of the day and found hours later in a nearby alley stripped of everything. I think it's best sometimes to let an occasional job in a bad area go by and live to plumb another day (in another area). There are certain zip codes I will not service regardless.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

heading out into the hood in a short while..
turck equipped and loaded, guns are loaded..... 

it not just a job, its an adventure:thumbup:..


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

smellslike$tome said:


> I'm not a gun guy but am in no way anti gun or anti self defense. But not really being a gun guy maybe someone can straighten me out. It always seemed to me that if we were talking about putting a man on the ground before he took another step, that what would be best would be large caliber, low velocity. Why do you want any of the energy of the projectile to leave his body, let him absorb it all? On the other hand I've heard others say things in support of smaller caliber, higher velocity projectiles to the effect that they make a small hole on the front side but leave like a grape fruit on the back side.
> 
> It seems to me that large caliber, low velocity hits like a sledge hammer but smaller caliber, high velocity would maybe cause him to bleed out faster. The question is though, which one puts him on the ground right now? I'm not sure I want to wait for him to bleed out however fast that might be.
> 
> I've been thinking of making a purchase with the primary purpose of close quarters self defense (I don't know no jujitsu :shuriken. So which is better?


I'd go with the Taurus judge uses two different ammo types 410 shot shell and I think 357 mag but I might be wrong on that last caliber packs a huge punch and is right at home with close quarters defense.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*mission accomplished*

we got in and got out fast.....

they did not know we were right under their noses
till we pulled out at noon... I turned the radio up loud.

*Sharkbites work very* well when you need to move fast...and money is not an issue....
we basically just started at the meter down in this cellar hole and ran everything out of 1/2 inch aquapex just like it was done before us in cpvc... the bath was right above the meter so we did the cold side in no time...

set the heater, and just strung everything and strapped
 it to the joysts as best possible for this dump... it went well


the three of us moved like it was a military operation.. 
no bull shi/, no small talk, and no cigarette breaks...
one mind..one thought... ....to get the hell out of there asap. 


nothing leaked.. hot water is on.... 
and it looks good from my house ...

it probably will be vacant in a few months

no lives lost


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> we got in and got out fast.....
> 
> they did not know we were right under their noses
> till we pulled out at noon... I turned the radio up loud.
> ...


I'm glad to hear it went good and nothin leaked. Being in the "neighborhood" can be a scary experience, especially when you have valuables in mass quanities loaded up in a truck that can be haucked for dope money.

This is the only time I would use sharkbites, when your life is at risk the usage of sharkbites is perfectly ok and justified in my opinion.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Mississippiplum;220477
This is the only time I would use sharkbites said:


> I have used them a lot lately... my wirsbo gun has been giving me fits... and I am fed up with it.... and I dont feel like shelling out $$$ getting a new one....
> 
> I have added the cost into the jobs and
> they serve a purpose and are extremely time saveing
> ...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I never called you a hack, I would have used sharkbites too in that situation, but only in that situation, because when your life is at risk you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I never called you a hack, I would have used sharkbites too in that situation, but only in that situation, because when your life is at risk you have to do what you have to do.


oh dont worry about it...someone would have jumped on here and said it so 

I called myself a hack ....and saved everyone the trouble:laughing:..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I recently repaired some 9mm holes in copper pipes... :laughing:

First thing in the morning the bandits weren't up yet...:whistling2:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I was doing a rip out and repipe in the shiotiest part of Pueblo one time. When I came out, I found three teenage punks trying to get into my van. I managed to scare em' off, but if they had pressed the issue, I might have been in trouble.....:blink: 
When old Doug came by to see how I was doing, I told him about the area and what had happened. I said I'd feel a lot better if I had a pistol with me. He replied, "Why don't you have your pistol?" "I expect you to come to work prepared to do the job.":laughing:

He then went out to his truck and retrieved his .44... It is a large frame Smith with the 8" barrel.. He hands it to me and says, "Here you go, you big baby." "I don't know what you're worried about. Back in my day we had _real_ gangsters, not these little street punks."

"From the looks of it, you might need it for the rats in the crawler." He tells me before he splits.....

Man I sure miss working for that guy........


----------

